# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Other security software  >  Comodo Internet Security

## Sjoeii

Hi Guys,

What do you all think of this new suite?
https://forums.comodo.com/overview_c...-t31059.0.html

AV detections are growing fast as well.

----------

